# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Death of A Salesman

## gent258

*Arthur Miller's Death of A Salesman is a powerful play that still resonates with contemporary audiences. At a time with factory layoffs and closings, outsourcing and downsizing many Americans can relate to Willy Loman who is a type of everyman. There is a little of Willie in all of us; he has big dreams but no way of achieving those dreams. He is even denied the privilege of living vicariously through his sons, for they turn out to be n'er-do-wells.
What do the rest of you think of this play?*

----------


## kelby_lake

i like it

----------


## jim johnson

Hey I have something similar, but I am adding a new scene that would fit nicley into the existing play. I am writing 15 lines for it, but would like any suggestions that someone would have or any interesting scenes that may come to mind, but only new scenes not existing ones.

----------

